# Dropped mileage on my CTD



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey there. So I filled up diesel at Husky today for $64 and then I go to check my estimated range and it says 502km only. Usually it’s around 750 to 800. I feel like my CTD is not nearly as efficient as it should be. Any ideas why it could be doing this.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

It's winter time and mileage is always worse in winter ... colder temperatures, changes in the fuel formulations for winter, cars usually sitting at idle longer to warm up, etc, etc. It happens with gas burning vehicles as well. My Volt typically gets 3-7 mpg worse on the gas engine in winter than it does in summer. Might also have something to do with the newer DEF systems and number of regen cycles that whole mess runs through could be more often in winter also.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you replaced your tires lately? Mine took a hit when I went from the factory Goodyears to the Continentals. It dropped 10mpg for the first 1000 miles and is down about 5mpg now.


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Considering last week the average temp of the entire US was right around 9 degrees you're doing pretty good. My Racecar hasn't even made it to a 600 mile fill up since the cold snap. Don't worry too much about it. Not to mention you're more than likely letting it idle, I have been using my remote start. My advice is once it gets to be right around 5 degrees or lower plug that bad boy in for a few hours before you leave. It seemed to really help me. 

Here's to seeing 35mpg the last few week it will be okay!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Iluvmycruzediesel said:


> Hey there. So I filled up diesel at Husky today for $64 and then I go to check my estimated range and it says 502km only. Usually it’s around 750 to 800. I feel like my CTD is not nearly as efficient as it should be. Any ideas why it could be doing this.


Many factors could be in play, however.. I found the simply cleaning the O2 Sensor made a dramatic difference in MPG. It can get clogged with soot, and then it's less able to give proper readings for O2, which seems to make for too rich, and more regens.... and ironically more soot. The sensor is easy to remove with the right tool, and it can be done in less than 20 minutes. Compressed air is the best way to clean it. Chemicals could damage it, but I used brake parts cleaner and had no apparent damage when I did it. 

The other sensor that gets sooted up is the MAP pressure/Temperature sensor.. there is a write up in the DIY section on this, this sensor is on top of the engine, in the induction. Many have reported MPG loss when this sensor gets sooted up.. so try cleaning both and see what you get..


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> Iluvmycruzediesel said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there. So I filled up diesel at Husky today for $64 and then I go to check my estimated range and it says 502km only. Usually it’s around 750 to 800. I feel like my CTD is not nearly as efficient as it should be. Any ideas why it could be doing this.
> ...


Turns out I got 700km on the tank lol


----------

